# PS3 Slim



## TomasO (Aug 19, 2009)

The PS3 Slim Up Close and Hands On - PS3 Slim - Gizmodo

Finnally getting some info other then youtube videos from the phillipenes 

Im trading in all my last gen gaming stuff for that so i can buy it in september when it comes out, anybody else buying one?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 19, 2009)

Making it skinnier doesn't change the fact that it doesn't have any exclusive games that make it worth getting over a 360.


----------



## TomasO (Aug 19, 2009)

and what fantastic exclusive games are on the xbox?


----------



## thesimo (Aug 19, 2009)

That design is the cheapest looking ive ever seen! The old PS3 looked classy but this just looks like it was dumped out of a mould in a Chinese factory. How are you meant to clean dust off it if its got a rough surface? :/

I only got a PS3 to watch blu-rays, and the blu-ray laser keeps overheating so now I cant watch any. Dont trust the new one to be any better with just 1 vent!

and all the games suck

/rant


----------



## ToniS (Aug 19, 2009)

I just bought my ps3 (80gb) a couple of months ago for 300euros with Killzone 2. I have no interest in buying the Slim (not yet atleast)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 19, 2009)

Unless they add backward compatibility back for PS2 games, I won't bother. I have a PS3 now and I use it mostly for Blu-Ray and to stream media to my PC.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 19, 2009)

I still don't have a PS3  ALmost all the games i was waiting for are out too  I think Tekken 6 is the only one im still 'waiting' for before i physically _have_ to own one


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't want to sound like a fanboy because I hate all that shit but is this seriously the best Sony can do for competition?

I have a Ps3 and Xbox 360 and I can truthly say I haven't touched my Ps3 in months!


----------



## Nick (Aug 19, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Making it skinnier doesn't change the fact that it doesn't have any exclusive games that make it worth getting over a 360.



+10000000000000000000000000


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm not keen on it but the price means it'll be easier to find the old model PS3 at a cheaper price which is good news, as for the 360 until they make the machines more reliable I won't be buying one anytime soon as I cannot afford to buy another replacement.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 19, 2009)

does this mean we'll see a price drop for the fat ones?


----------



## Elysian (Aug 19, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Making it skinnier doesn't change the fact that it doesn't have any exclusive games that make it worth getting over a 360.



This. I love how Sony does this with all their consoles, and MS is like "fuck it" and leaves the original xbox and the 360 alone. These slim versions are fucking pointless. How bout you spend your money on backwards compatibility Sony? If I buy a PS3, its gonna be used, and its gonna be because it's also a Bluray player. My 360 fulfills all my gaming needs(especially because I flashed the dvd drive's firmware, FTW)



TomasO said:


> and what fantastic exclusive games are on the xbox?





Even if you don't consider the exclusives on the 360 "fantastic", you should consider it fantastic that the 360 has more 1080p games than the PS3. 720p FTL.


----------



## Zahs (Aug 19, 2009)

Wait... its soooo tiny when you compare it to the original... and it has that awesome matt plastic they use on the mp3 players... no finger prints...woo!haha could do with some chrome tho. Apparently this will re-ignite the console wars according to several tech specialists, even tho... pretty much every single game is becoming multi platform. 

I don't think the slim versions are pointless...its funny how you complain when its a cheaper,smaller, more efficient machine, for people who don't have a ps3 its a good move to buy that one, and i think this one has backwards compatibility again. 

If i'm correct, the only xbox exclusives that is worth buying are the Halo series and gear of wars series. All round i believe ps3 has more exclusives that are worth buying, and especially more in the future, as Xbox360 has maxed out according to EA, as they have pushed that to the limit. 

I still think that ps3 has its advantages and also Xbox360 has its advantages for example the ps3 has the blu-ray player, but the 360 has a good online system, you can't really say which one is better at the moment, firstly its all subjective, and of course pretty much every game is on both consoles, you should be happy that there are 2 great consoles out in the market at the moment.

And i thought most 1080p xbox games were upscaled 720... same as the ps3 games?!?!?!??!????


----------



## Elysian (Aug 19, 2009)

Zahs said:


> Wait... its soooo tiny when you compare it to the original... and it has that awesome matt plastic they use on the mp3 players... no finger prints...woo!haha could do with some chrome tho. Apparently this will re-ignite the console wars according to several tech specialists, even tho... pretty much every single game is becoming multi platform.
> 
> I don't think the slim versions are pointless...its funny how you complain when its a cheaper,smaller, more efficient machine, for people who don't have a ps3 its a good move to buy that one, and i think this one has backwards compatibility again.
> 
> ...



No word yet on backwards compatibility, if its supported, why wouldn't they have announced it? I'm not sure on the upscaled 720, doesn't make sense considering the 360's graphics processor is more than capable of running full 1080, the gpu is where the 360 shines over the PS3, and why it has more 1080p games. And when did skinnier mean cheaper? The PS2 Slim wasn't cheaper... What PS3 games upscale 720p to 1080? I know infamous runs at 720p, and it doesn't look that great on large tv's, like my friend's 52" LCD...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow...its like so much smaller!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 19, 2009)

thesimo said:


> That design is the cheapest looking ive ever seen!
> 
> I only got a PS3 to watch blu-rays, and the blu-ray laser keeps overheating so now I cant watch any.



/emote knocking on a wooden surface.
I've never had a single problem with my PS3. Went with one of the 160GB (it is now at 488GB) with the updated HDMI 1.3b interface. I know, I know, it can't play any PS2 games. Mainly, I'm using mine for Blue-Ray, but also have been very happy with, "Little Big Planet" as an exclusive title. Will definitely agree with the other complaints about the lack-o exclusive PS3 content.

I don't disagree with the comments concerning the new slim version of the PS3; it looks a bit "cheap."

Rather looking forward to the camera controller that was shown at conventions earlier in the year coming out.


----------



## Zahs (Aug 19, 2009)

Elysian said:


> No word yet on backwards compatibility, if its supported, why wouldn't they have announced it? I'm not sure on the upscaled 720, doesn't make sense considering the 360's graphics processor is more than capable of running full 1080, the gpu is where the 360 shines over the PS3, and why it has more 1080p games. And when did skinnier mean cheaper? The PS2 Slim wasn't cheaper... What PS3 games upscale 720p to 1080? I know infamous runs at 720p, and it doesn't look that great on large tv's, like my friend's 52" LCD...



I see....but I swear, i heard about a backwards compatibility software coming with the new firmwire?!?!?! maybe i'm dreaming things...hahhahah... well the ps3 slim is 299$, 299euros and here in the UK its £245 which is cheaper than £300...thats what i meant...


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 19, 2009)

Elysian said:


> No word yet on backwards compatibility, if its supported, why wouldn't they have announced it? I'm not sure on the upscaled 720, doesn't make sense considering the 360's graphics processor is more than capable of running full 1080, the gpu is where the 360 shines over the PS3, and why it has more 1080p games. And when did skinnier mean cheaper? The PS2 Slim wasn't cheaper... What PS3 games upscale 720p to 1080? I know infamous runs at 720p, and it doesn't look that great on large tv's, like my friend's 52" LCD...


 

I read somewhere a while ago that the xbox does upscale because if I remember rightly there was a lot of people complaining about this. Unless I rememeber wrongly.

That still doesn't change the fact that xbox is just a nicer experiance than the PS3 IMO. The PS3 seems too serious and just has a dull feeling about it. Especially the online. 

If a game is out on both consoles I will always buy it for the Xbox just because I know I will enjoy it more. 

I'm not saying the Xbox is superior to the PS3 technically. I'm just saying that through my experiance I have a better feeling towards the Xbox over the PS3...


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 19, 2009)

Backwards compatbility won't be coming back, Sony made a delibate business decision to get rid of it. Basically, people were buying a PS3 and using it primarily to buy old PS2 games and neglecting cross-platform PS3 games ("neglect" being relative to whatever benchmarks Sony set for themselves); low PS3 software sales mean less third-party exclusives and support in general. It's the same reason they're phasing out Linux support - people spend too much time dicking around on emulators and not enough time giving Sony their money It's a lose/lose for all involved and I can understand the problem but it wouldn't be an issue if the PS3 had more exclusive content. To be fair, all the PS3-exclusive shit I own is great fun - Valkyria Chronicles, the Yakuza games, LittleBigPlanet, Killzone 2 - but there just isn't enough of it to justify the price difference over the X360, especially if you couldn't give a fuck about blu-ray.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 19, 2009)

It looks so dumb, I like both xbox and ps3 but lately games have been coming out slowly but Im excited for Gt5 and God of war 3 for ps3 to say the least.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 19, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Backwards compatbility won't be coming back, Sony made a delibate business decision to get rid of it. Basically, people were buying a PS3 and using it primarily to buy old PS2 games and neglecting cross-platform PS3 games ("neglect" being relative to whatever benchmarks Sony set for themselves); low PS3 software sales mean less third-party exclusives and support in general. It's the same reason they're phasing out Linux support - people spend too much time dicking around on emulators and not enough time giving Sony their money It's a lose/lose for all involved and I can understand the problem but it wouldn't be an issue if the PS3 had more exclusive content. To be fair, all the PS3-exclusive shit I own is great fun - Valkyria Chronicles, the Yakuza games, LittleBigPlanet, Killzone 2 - but there just isn't enough of it to justify the price difference over the X360, especially if you couldn't give a fuck about blu-ray.



The PS2 is still their big money maker right now. PS2 games are still on sale, and selling well, because most people are still using their old PS2. I don't think Sony has a problem with that, but its probably the biggest reason why we don't see backwards compatibility.


----------



## PnKnG (Aug 19, 2009)

Elysian said:


> This. I love how Sony does this with all their consoles, and MS is like "fuck it" and leaves the original xbox and the 360 alone. These slim versions are fucking pointless. How bout you spend your money on backwards compatibility Sony? If I buy a PS3, its gonna be used, and its gonna be because it's also a Bluray player. My 360 fulfills all my gaming needs(especially because I flashed the dvd drive's firmware, FTW)



At least Sony makes a console that I have to buy only once:
IGN: Report: Xbox 360 Failure Rate Reaches 54%


I'm actually thinking about buying another PS3. I already have one of the old once from the launch of the PS3 but have to share it with my younger brother. but now that the price is only 299.  Its deviantly a tempting offer.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 19, 2009)

not worth getting imho due to not having the hardware compatibility to PS2/PS games


----------



## Elysian (Aug 19, 2009)

PnKnG said:


> At least Sony makes a console that I have to buy only once:
> IGN: Report: Xbox 360 Failure Rate Reaches 54%
> 
> 
> I'm actually thinking about buying another PS3. I already have one of the old once from the launch of the PS3 but have to share it with my younger brother. but now that the price is only 299.  Its deviantly a tempting offer.



I've only had 1 360, and it was made in 2006. MS also extended the warrantee period, and has been very generous in replacing them.


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 19, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> not worth getting imho due to not having the hardware compatibility to PS2/PS games


 
PS1 games work on my PS3, just not PS2...

Theres a few games I want to replay again aswell like God of War, Shadow of the Collosus, San Andreas...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 19, 2009)

The problem is this:

MS beat them to the punch, and got the install base.

95% of all games these days are cross-platform, so many people do not see the point in spending another $300-400 to play those one or two franchises that are not on both systems.

Because of this, Microsoft's established install base has given them this huge lead in the "console war." No slim version of the competing console is going to fix that unless there is a HUGE price drop as well.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 19, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> PS1 games work on my PS3, just not PS2...
> 
> Theres a few games I want to replay again aswell like God of War, Shadow of the Collosus, San Andreas...



If you got the 60GB version it has the compatibility for all PS2 games


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 19, 2009)

Nah, I got the 40GB without realising it didn't have the backwards compatability for PS2.


----------



## PnKnG (Aug 19, 2009)

Elysian said:


> I've only had 1 360, and it was made in 2006. MS also extended the warrantee period, and has been very generous in replacing them.



Than you have been lucky. Even if the 360 would have the better games it still doesn't makes up for it being a POS that keeps on breaking for every 2n person that buys one.
I can't understand how MS is still in buisness when the are only bringing out stuff all the time that is done only half hearted and keeps on breaking. 360 is build shitty and keeps on breaking, Vista is basically just a fucking beta that MS released and peoples still brought it even through its full of bucks and security holes. MS should die.

There are also 2 arguments that I'm totally fet (spelling ?  ) up with.

#1: [start of 13 year old wannabe gangsta vocal] All my friend have a 360 so I'm buying one too.[/end of 13 year old wannabe gansta vocal]

I hate that argument because it just a dumb argument. the 360 had a year before the PS3 came. So in a way its natural that there are more peoples with one.

#2: one Word: Exclusives

With todays economy its just better for developers to make games that will run on more than one console because you get in more money that way.
I only want good games and don't care about how many exclusive games it has.

Both MS and Nintendo run on the business model of just shoveling out as much as possible games and hope peoples will buy them even if the games are just garbage. Most games that are actually good are on both consoles.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 19, 2009)

PnKnG, this is a pre-emptive warning: calm the hell down



TemjinStrife said:


> Because of this, Microsoft's established install base has given them this huge lead in the "console war."



*cough*Wii*cough*


----------



## Elysian (Aug 19, 2009)

PnKnG said:


> Than you have been lucky. Even if the 360 would have the better games it still doesn't makes up for it being a POS that keeps on breaking for every 2n person that buys one.
> I can't understand how MS is still in buisness when the are only bringing out stuff all the time that is done only half hearted and keeps on breaking. 360 is build shitty and keeps on breaking, Vista is basically just a fucking beta that MS released and peoples still brought it even through its full of bucks and security holes. MS should die.
> 
> There are also 2 arguments that I'm totally fet (spelling ?  ) up with.
> ...


Xbox Live definitely has more people on it, thats one of the major reasons a lot of people use the "All my friends have it". Also, like I mentioned earlier, a lot of times, games on both consoles are better on the 360, not only for 1080p, but actual framerate. GTA4 is a great example of this, the Xbox is continuously ~5 fps higher than the PS3. Xbox has some great games out, and even more coming. I look forward to Forza 3 and Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2(though not an exclusive). Sony would run on that model as well, if they were getting more exclusives, but the exclusives are actually dwindling for them.


BTW, I've been running Vista for some time now, x64, and its great. I would never go back to XP voluntarily now. Also, theres a reason people keep getting Xbox 360's even after they break, its a great console.


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 19, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> *cough*Wii*cough*


 
Meh, can you honestly say you got more than 3 hours of fun out of it before it got tedious?


----------



## Elysian (Aug 19, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> PnKnG, this is a pre-emptive warning: calm the hell down
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*Wii*cough*



The problem with the Wii is replayability. I've found, from having a Wii for a short time, and from plenty of friends having a Wii, that it gets boring and old very fast. Had a Wii in the house for a good 6-8 months, and it was entertaining for a month, and then I never used it again. I don't go to friends places and play Wii anymore, I go and play the 360, or PS3. Wii's games are also not geared towards adults nearly as much as the games on the 360 and PS3. Sure, Wii has sold tons of consoles, but how are their games sales doing?


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree that cross-platform games tend to run better on the 360. The last PS3 game I bought was Call Of Juarez 2 and it's particularly horrid, and Ghostbusters wasn't great either (although the Six-Axis controls made that game).

As for the Wii, I wasn't arguing that it has the same sort of libraries, just that it's kicking the crap out of everything else Not only is it outselling everything else by miles but Nintendo actually makes a profit with every bit of hardware sold. On top of that, the must-own software is all first-party too and has sold fuckloads, and most of it is pretty good too. I'd say the Wii probably has more interesting exclusives than the PS3, at least. As far as I'm concerned there's no excuse not to own a console that gets new Zelda, Mario and Metroid. The vast majority of third-party stuff is absolute garbage but there are a few good games out there and more to come, like the new Dead Space and Silent Hill games, and now that MotionPlus is out they might actually control like they're supposed to


----------



## Elysian (Aug 19, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I agree that cross-platform games tend to run better on the 360. The last PS3 game I bought was Call Of Juarez 2 and it's particularly horrid, and Ghostbusters wasn't great either (although the Six-Axis controls made that game).
> 
> As for the Wii, I wasn't arguing that it has the same sort of libraries, just that it's kicking the crap out of everything else Not only is it outselling everything else by miles but Nintendo actually makes a profit with every bit of hardware sold. On top of that, the must-own software is all first-party too and has sold fuckloads, and most of it is pretty good too. I'd say the Wii probably has more interesting exclusives than the PS3, at least. As far as I'm concerned there's no excuse not to own a console that gets new Zelda, Mario and Metroid. The vast majority of third-party stuff is absolute garbage but there are a few good games out there and more to come, like the new Dead Space and Silent Hill games, and now that MotionPlus is out they might actually control like they're supposed to



Well of course they make profit, its basically an overclocked Gamecube  I haven't tried Metroid or Zelda, but the new Mario Galaxy did have me interested, and the Paper Mario's are actually pretty fun.


----------



## PnKnG (Aug 19, 2009)

On where the console looks better is something Sony can´t do something about. Its something thats up to the game developer. Most choose not to put in the extra effort to polish a PS3 game.

Its not like its not possible. See GT5 and Uncharted 2.



DDDorian said:


> As far as I'm concerned there's no excuse not to own a console that gets new Zelda, Mario and Metroid



Way to go 

Just that Nintendo owns all 3 of those franchises (spelling ? ).


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 19, 2009)

don't really care for the slim, might aswell go with the original PS3 at the reduced price, the venting issue gives me pause to buy the slim, it really does, heating and ventilation is what caused my first 360 to go tits up, so yeah i want a well ventilated PS3, there's really nothing new bells and whistles wise about the slim, and it's not really that much slimmer.

So, to the slim, nah, to the newer price dropped original PS3, fucking YES


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 19, 2009)

PnKnG said:


> On where the console looks better is something Sony can´t do something about. Its something thats up to the game developer. Most choose not to put in the extra effort to polish a PS3 game.
> 
> Its not like its not possible. See GT5 and Uncharted 2.


 
I thought the reason for this was that the PS3 devkit is a lot harder to work with than the Xbox 360 one. Not because the developers are lazy...


----------



## PnKnG (Aug 19, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> I thought the reason for this was that the PS3 devkit is a lot harder to work with than the Xbox 360 one. Not because the developers are lazy...



I'm not saying that the developers are lazy. Just that it takes extra effort o make a game look at its best on the PS3.


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 19, 2009)

PnKnG said:


> I'm not saying that the developers are lazy. Just that it takes extra effort o make a game look at its best on the PS3.


 
Yea true, theres no point for it though really. The difference is pretty small with most games though so why spend more time and money on something that isn't really needed.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 19, 2009)

PnKnG said:


> On where the console looks better is something Sony can´t do something about. Its something thats up to the game developer. Most choose not to put in the extra effort to polish a PS3 game.
> 
> Its not like its not possible. See GT5 and Uncharted 2.
> 
> ...



Having played GT5 Prologue(read Beta), I'd rather play Forza 2. Can't wait for Forza 3, looks MUCH more impressive than GT5.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 19, 2009)

PnKnG said:


> On where the console looks better is something Sony can´t do something about. Its something thats up to the game developer. Most choose not to put in the extra effort to polish a PS3 game.



Sony could have used a less convoluted hardware setup and provided a better SDK. The fact that games take extra work to meet the standards of games built for theoretically inferior hardware is not a compliment to the misunderstood genius of the Cell or some such nonsense, it is a design flaw and one that is not always cost-effective for developers to work around.

As for the Nintendo thing - what's your point? There's nothing stopping Microsoft or Sony from creating their own IP and making first-party software exclusive to their systems. I didn't single those games out because Nintendo makes them, either, I singled them out because they're incredibly well-designed games that are worth buying a console for.


----------



## Leec (Aug 19, 2009)

They need to worry about putting out some games, not redesigning the cosmetics of the machine. I've found about 2 games I enjoyed on the PS3, and maybe 4 others I could tolerate for a short while. It's an enormous letdown.
So much power and many cool features, but the it just doesn't have the games.


----------



## TomasO (Aug 19, 2009)

* Views entire thread *












Oh science what have i done?


----------



## Zahs (Aug 19, 2009)

TomasO said:


> * Views entire thread *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zackkynapalm (Aug 19, 2009)

god damn I am so happy I got one of the first ps3s. I can play all the old school final fantasy and megaman I want!


also, this is lame. slimmer helps NO ONE. it needs to be less wide.


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 20, 2009)

I read on another forum the price of this is going to be $299 which will be the same as the regular PS3...

Around £170 for us Brits then...


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 20, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> I read on another forum the price of this is going to be $299 which will be the same as the regular PS3...
> 
> Around £170 for us Brits then...



Nah Amazon had the slim priced at £250 on their pre-order page but I have noticed that the price of the old model has dropped significantly now and with the 60gig model at £170 I think I may just have to buy one.


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 20, 2009)

Really??

Surely this just makes the PS3 slim redundant. I really cant see why anyone would pay £70 more just for a smaller version.


----------



## Zahs (Aug 20, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> Really??
> 
> Surely this just makes the PS3 slim redundant. I really cant see why anyone would pay £70 more just for a smaller version.



Because they like to pretend they are Giants.... you know.... same with the mini bottles of alcohol.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 21, 2009)

though convoluted as the system architecture is for game designing, the price drop will hopefully open more doors for better titles to come out, i have always been a God of War fan, and now that the system is cheaper i WILL actually now go out and purchase one, so that i may play that game pretty much LOL, but the drop in price hopefully will make it more tempting for developers to start considering more PS3 titles or their titles also on the PS3. they know now that more people will consider buying the console now at it's cheaper price point, more systems purchase means more sales, means more people to make a profit with their titles on that system.

i still agree that their game design architecture sucks horribly, and though there are a few titles i enjoy on PS3 that i will buy, my main gaming machine will almost always continue to be my Xbox 360


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 19, 2009)

TomasO said:


> and what fantastic exclusive games are on the xbox?


 
Err Uhh Halo shrmnfrmnmm.... 




EDIT: Ahh Gears 1 *AND *2!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 19, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Err Uhh Halo shrmnfrmnmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really hate Halo now, 2 and 3 let me down. Same for all my friends, its sorta sad actually because it was the greatest thing of all time when Combat Evolved came out.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't buy it, I'm ok with my fat as fuck PS3. Personally, I think gaming console wars is futile, with all games being on all consoles and stuff. For those who are gonna say ya but we have Halo on 360, I say: we have Killzone on PS2 and 3 (I have both, and they slay, damn I had fun with the first one, the second I'm gonna try doing tru elite). For those who are gonna say we has Gears 1 and 2, I say: ever played God of War? See no need fighting over wich console is better, they both have exclusives. Also, I would buy a Wii only for one game: Madworld.

(Yes, I'm kinda a Sony fanboy, seeing my PS2 is a indestructible macheene ov D00M!)

*takes deep breath* Do I make sense here?


----------



## MFB (Oct 7, 2009)

I personally thank Sony for this, mainly because my friend is possibly getting one to replace his fat PS3 40GB that he sold to me for $150 

So thanks Sony, for a rockin' deal


----------



## Azyiu (Oct 15, 2009)

I bought the slim (already have a lanuch 60Gb in the living room) for the bed room second week after it was released. And I love having two PS3s around.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 15, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Making it skinnier doesn't change the fact that it doesn't have any exclusive games that make it worth getting over a 360.







TomasO said:


> and what fantastic exclusive games are on the xbox?



Oh maybe... all of them? 

Gears of War, Forza, Dead Rising and Ninja Gaiden II are all prime examples.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 15, 2009)

If I wouldn't already have a PS3 I think I would have bought one just for uncharted 2 
Amazing game!!!
Also Killzone 2, Resistance 2, Infamous, Little Big Planet and MGS5 are awesome exclusives


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Gears of War, Forza, Dead Rising and Ninja Gaiden II are all prime examples.



PS3 has Ninja Gaiden 2 Sigma and Gran Turismo cancels out Forza. That leaves Gears of War which is supremely fucking owned by Uncharted and Dead Rising which you can buy on the Wii to play with your grandma My preferences lie with the 360 simply because it gets more games and cross-platform releases tend to be better but the PS3's exclusives are so much more unique and varied. 360 exclusives are just rehashes of shit I've played before - usually good ones, but rehashes all the same.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 15, 2009)

Gears of War > Uncharted, I've played both all the way through so I should know.

PS3 has Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 yeah I'd forgotten they'd just released that.

As for Gran Turismo, I haven't played it so I can't comment, but I'd be surprised if it was better than Forza 3.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 15, 2009)

Gears of War bores the hell out of me - same dumbed-down FPS shit I've played a million times, but in third person. Uncharted plays similarly but at least mixed the setting up a bit, and the storytelling is probably as good as I've seen in any game. I'm playing through Uncharted 2 right now and I'm suprised at just how good it is. When you add it to shit like the Yakuza games and Valkyria Chronicles and whatnot that the 360 doesn't have an answer for it's pretty much the reason I caved in and bought a Slim. Well, that and my 360 red-ringed again


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 15, 2009)

I liked Uncharted but Gears of War as a franchise completely owns Uncharted in my eyes. 

Gears of War 2 raised the bar in terms of what we should be expecting from a video game.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I liked Uncharted but Gears of War as a franchise completely owns Uncharted in my eyes.
> 
> Gears of War 2 raised the bar in terms of what we should be expecting from a video game.



GW2 was good but it didnt change my life  I think gears keeps missing their target, and their networking is poorly set up.


----------



## MFB (Oct 15, 2009)

Gears 2 was awesome, and it becomes 1000x if you completely fucking ignore everything Dom says when he bitches about his wife


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 15, 2009)

MFB said:


> Gears 2 was awesome, and it becomes 1000x if you completely fucking ignore everything Dom says when he bitches about his wife


----------

